#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  مدار نسنر خازن و تستر سلف روی مدار

## چهارسو

سلام به مهندسین محترم.
مدار تستر خازنScreenshot (373).pngمن درست نکردم ولی یکی از همکاران درست کرده و میگه راضی هست از کارش واین مدار رو داد امکانش هست تحلیل کنید مدار رو؟.مدار تستر سلف هم شما دارین؟

----------

*bahramikhah*,*ghmb*,*masuodd55*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## electronium

> سلام به مهندسین محترم.
> مدار تستر خازنScreenshot (373).pngمن درست نکردم ولی یکی از همکاران درست کرده و میگه راضی هست از کارش واین مدار رو داد امکانش هست تحلیل کنید مدار رو؟.مدار تستر سلف هم شما دارین؟


 ازش بپرسید محدوده عملکرد ظرفیت چقدره؟

----------

*bahramikhah*,*masuodd55*,*امیر سجاد*,*چهارسو*

----------


## izeh

> سلام به مهندسین محترم.
> مدار تستر خازنScreenshot (373).pngمن درست نکردم ولی یکی از همکاران درست کرده و میگه راضی هست از کارش واین مدار رو داد امکانش هست تحلیل کنید مدار رو؟.مدار تستر سلف هم شما دارین؟


شما که زحمت کشید و ارسال کردید لااقل یه عکس با کیفیت ارسال میکردید یا خود فایلی رو که دانلود کرده بودید رو اینجا آپ میکردید

----------

*bahramikhah*,*امیر سجاد*,*چهارسو*

----------


## چهارسو

A1VDCFl1bBL.pdfc lkcck.pdf

----------

*izeh*,*masuodd55*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## چهارسو

NV_0116_Coyle_Figure02.jpgیحسح.jpg

----------

*bahramikhah*,*izeh*,*masuodd55*,*meysam6377*,*امیر سجاد*

----------


## izeh

خیلی لطف کردید

----------

*چهارسو*

----------


## چهارسو

مخلصم.
اولین فایل. تستر سلف 
 دومی. تصویر نقشه تستر خازن
تحلیل مدار رو دوستان لطفا انجام میدید؟سپاس

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------

